# 2016 8' PROTECH PULLBACK SNOW PUSHER



## designscapesde (Aug 7, 2013)

2016 Protech pullback snowpusher used last season for one snow event. Reason for selling downsizing. Minor scratches on skids $3,000 o.b.o please email or call [email protected] or 302.236.7919.


----------

